# Salt water charter



## shootemall (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm usually following the big game hunting forums, but a good friend of mine is hitting a milestone birthday, plus my dad is coming out from a land locked western state. I'd like to take them both on a deep sea fishing trip, but don't know where to start, and would like advice. My friend lives near Pensacola, I'm in Georgia, but I'm open to Gulf or Atlantic fishing. Our goal is to keep the rods bending, and bring home stuff to eat that tastes good. So, I'm not looking to hook a trophy sailfish, or make my way into the record books. I know different species seem to bite at different times, and i like fishing, but i just don't know what i should ask a fishing guide. I liken it to deer season starting as early as September, but that second week in November is usually prime, but if i don't bring up wanting to hunt the November rut, a guide might not suggest it, and take me in September, to earn some extra income. I may end up taking a group of kids too, but that is still undecided. Thanks in advance for any pointers or advice.


----------



## donald-f (Mar 9, 2017)

I suggest fishing from the party boat called Jubilee in Panama City. I have been out on this boat many times and always caught fish. It is very kid friendly and if you do not fish you can pay to ride only. There is a deck up top side. I am already booked for a trip in June on this boat. Check out their page on the web.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Your best bet would be to look up the regs for fla and Ga.. I don't think ga even has a snapper season and floridas is very short. Check the regs and go from there.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Mar 10, 2017)

what time of year are you going


----------



## shootemall (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for the 411 on the Jubilee, I'll look into it. We are leaning gulf coast since my friend lives there, so hotel costs are removed from the equation.

I don't own a boat or heavy tackle, so i figure I'd pay have a guide take me. I don't really know anything about salt water fishing, just learning about in shore vs off shore, and just know i like mild flaky white meat when it come to ocean fish. I'm really clueless, that's why i was hoping to get some pointers on when and where to start. Dates are open, might even do a party boat on spring break, and go back in summer or fall on a 6 person charter i don't get sea sick. Btw does Dramamine really work?

I grew up out West and only fished fresh water. I've caught countless trout, rainbow, brook, cut throat, brown, and have always enjoyed hunting and fishing. Now I'm a few hours from gulf and/or Atlantic and want to have the experience of catching something bigger. I appreciate the advice I'm getting.


----------



## brriner (Mar 16, 2017)

If you're not extremely prone to motion sickness, Dramamine will work fine.  I'd suggest adding a Zantac to counteract stomach acid.  If you ARE prone to motion sickness, get your doc to prescribe a scopolomine patch.  They're VERY effective at preventing motion sickness.


----------



## jasper181 (Mar 21, 2017)

PCB or Destin (shorter ride) would be your best bet. The Atlantic Snapper season I dont think has been decided but you can keep grouper June 1 -Dec 31. in the Gulf and May-dec in the Atlantic.


----------

